# This is horrible.



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

I never new ppl where alowed to shoot crows and magpies i mean it would be so wounderful to have a pair of crows nesting near by or even magpies which toronto does not get but hearing and seeing these ppl shooting these birds almost brings me to tears they even shoot starlings for practice .

This site here shoots so many crows its horrible and disgusting how they treat these birds even shooting rare brown crows for sport. 

Is it realy true ppl are alowed to shoot these wounderful birds?

http://www.crowbusters.com/forum/default.asp


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Unfortunately it is true .. the infamous crow shoots in Auburn NY and other places have outraged many people.

Terry


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

i think it is sad to see them all dead and people think it is "fun" to shot birds for targets practice plessure...ect. 

even though i dont think foundly of crows i would rather them stay at our house even if i had to put up with them i think i would like them more but we dont have many crows here...


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I've got some crow pictures in the photos of today's intakes: http://www.rims.net/2006May23 ..

Terry


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Aww there such wounderful birds its so nice that there able to get some help on each of there injuries.

Great pics.


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*inquiring minds such as mine thought*

I would find out what they get out of killing I posted questions on crowbusters.com Read below...

questions I posted
crow busting people.

questions

1. When shooting birds (crows) how do you know if the crow you just took out doesn't have a baby waiting to be fed from it's dead parent?

2. What is your purpose of killing them?

3. Do you find satisfaction on killing birds? if so why?

4. What other animals /birds is game to you and why?

5. Do you sleep well at night after shooting? if not do you wonder why?

Thank you
Angie

angie leigh (my name changed -protect the innocent you know)
members response to my questions.
Glen

434 Posts

Posted - 06/10/2006 : 21:34:36 Show Profile Reply with Quote
#1-- Crow season here on Ohio starts after the babies have taken wing.

#2-- They are birds of prey & depredation. They kill millions of babies themselves every year.

#3-- Yes I do. They are birds of prey & depredation. They kill millions of babies themselves every year.

#4-- I hunt all that is legal by the laws set forth in the State of Ohio because that is a part of who I am & what I do. The farmers in my area can't Thank me enough for saving crops, livestock, equipment repairs.

#5-- Yes I sleep quite well at night. As a matter of fact I shot a groundhog this evening that had a mouthful of beans when I squeezed the trigger. So not only will I sleep good tonight but the farmer will also.

Angie-- I doubt you're reading these replies because anti hunters never come back to see the answers to their own questions. I cannot make you understand what we do or even why we do it. Thats just a fact of our different lives. It's no big deal to me. The only way,, and I don't like to lump people into big groups,, any anti hunter will ever understand what/why we do what we do is to come into one of these conversations with an open mind & listen to what we have to say before speaking again. You ask & we'll answer. Thats the only way to have a conversation. I also enjoy the challenge of hitting a 2liter soda bottle sized target at 400yds with the rifle I've invested a lot of money into. Just like you enjoy your every day challenges. You see we are not the bad people of society. The bad people are the ones that break the laws set by their respective states. We are merely enjoying a very expensive hobby that continually replenishes itself with no regards to it's own population to food source ratio. We are offering a free service to farmers to help them control their costs in an ever increasing cost of living world. That means everybody can buy bread at a lower cost & the farmers can actually afford to sell their crops at a profit. You & I both go to work each day just like the farmer. Except we don't keep daylight to dark hours like they do. At the end of the work week we expect to see a profit. Is it asking too much to allow the farmers to see a profit as well? If you are still reading feel free to reply to this. We can have a civil conversation & maybe we can both learn something from this.

You asked & I answered. This thread is back to you for your reply.

TBC--50

there you have it... I had to reply again its on crowbusters.com 
After going thru their pages more viewing some photos, I just can not relate to any such hobby of killing innocent creatures. I don't see their point

Andi


----------

